# Master Kush or Jock Horror



## rebel (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone ever try these 2 ? which would be your choice of the 2 for outdoor grow, tell us about the high of each and type of yield they produce.


----------



## rebel (Mar 1, 2010)

waiting on these from nirvana - ww, master kush and jock horror.
did i make a good choice. i will try 1 each indoors and the rest outdoors.
anyone familiar with these 3 , tell me yield i can expect, type of high, etc..


----------

